# Window-vented propane heaters?



## scelder (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been looking into direct-vent propane stoves as a temporary heating solution.

However, I have solid masonry walls and I'm not interested in boring a hole through them just for a few seasons of convenient heat.

Has anyone come across a direct-vent propane heater that can be vented through a window? Something similar to the Toyotomi Oil Stove?


----------

